# Innova, Blue Buffalo, or Acana for a puppy?



## JD232 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all, I just brought home a 9 week old chocolate lab who was being fed Purina Puppy Chow by his breeder. Needless to say, I'd like to find him something of better quality. After some research I think I've narrowed to down to Innova Large Breed Puppy, Blue Buffalo Life Protection, or Acana Wild Prairie/Chicken & Burbank Potato.

Does anyone have any experience with these? Is one any better than the others?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

We have had good luck with Acana. And I'm pretty certain that Blue Buffalo is having a recall at the moment, just not sure what bags.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Blue buffalo made my dog fart me to death. I wouldn't feed innova as it is owned by proctor and gamble and I don't trust them. I'm currently feeding acana and have nothing but good things to say. Better priced too.


----------



## JD232 (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess that rules out BB, thank's guys!

I've been reading great things about TOTW High Prairie Puppy as well. It has a little less protein than Acana WP but looks just as good profile wise. Picking one has proved to be VERY difficult!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm also not a fan of Blue Buffalo - too many quality control problems. 

Acana is great food.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

The BB grain free Freedom line is good. It has a puppy variety. I wouldn't use their grain inclusive kinds though, and their Wilderness line gives my boxer loose poo and horrible gas.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

I find blue buffalo to just be too rich for many dogs. I work in a retail setting where I get to interact with owners all the time and there is a trend of owners letting me know after attempting blue buffalo that its just too much for their dogs systems. however, those who have dogs that can handle the food seem really pleased with it, most are dedicated to the brand. and are quite enthusiastic about it. I have considered it for my dogs but the bang for the buck is just too much buck for the bang, being of modest means I need to be as economical as I can without sacrificing too much in the range of quality. and as just about every pet owner knows quality and price are usually pretty closely related. not always as there are foods like beneful that are just pure garbage but havea higher price than some other comprable foods.

I have no personal experience with acana so I have to say nno opinion other than what feed back I have seen seems to be mostly positive in quality. 

innova is a food I have some limited experience with most people I have interacted with that have their dogs on it or try their dogs on it seem to be pretty positive in their views on it. personally as a proctor gamble product I don't use it or go out of my way to recommend it. but I cant say the food is bad. its just from a company I prefer not to supply with my business.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The 6-7 month old puppy I am fostering refused to eat Blue Buffalo puppy food. Not even sardine broth over it would tempt her.

She liked Acana Wild Prairie which is what I am currently feeding my dog but has really gone wild over Earthborn Coastal Catch.

Of the 3 you list, I would say Acana probably; I _think_ it is an all-life-stages food but I don't have a really little pup right now so I haven't double checked.


----------

